# Unmount Flash drive



## thesavo (Nov 22, 2018)

I am running TrueOS.  I have a flash drive that was once used to install pfSense.  I want to reuse it to transfer some files.  I can't seem to use DD to wipe it on my TrueOS machine.    It keeps saying that it is read only.  I presume this has to do with automount or autofs.  



Can someone please tell me how to unmount this?   out of frustration, i stuck the drive in Windows PC and wiped what I could.  I formated it as Fat32 and copied some files to it.   I stuck it back into the TrueOS machine.   Automount opens but it shows the drive is blank.   If I plug  it back into windows, IT still shows up as a partitioned drive. one of the partition contains the files I originally copied. 

All of the guides that I found about about automount, discuss it as if you are setting it up.  In which you would know where it's mount point is.   This was setup with the TrueOS installer. 

Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 22, 2018)

thesavo said:


> I am running TrueOS.
> *snip*
> Can someone point me in the right direction?



https://discourse.trueos.org/


----------

